# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Το πήρα απόφαση. κλαψ κλαψ..

## arsenakis

τελικα πηρα αποφαση να την αφησω την καρδερινουλα.χαλαλι τα 40 ευρα.ελπιυω να μην ξαναμπη σε κλουβι.και ακομα ελπιυω οταν θα ερθω στην ελλαδα να βρω καμια απο καποιον εκτρωφεα. :Icon Embarassed:

----------


## Ρία

μπράβο!!!! έβγαλες κανένα βιντεάκι;;;;

----------


## Steliosan

Συγχαρητηρια για την αποφαση σου.

----------


## stephan

Συγχαρητήρια!!!Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι κάνεις το σωστό.  :Happy:

----------


## antonispahn

Συγχαρητιρια δεν ηταν ευκολη αποφαση, μπραβο

----------


## Efthimis98

Έκανες την καλύτερη επιλογή!!!!  :Happy: 
Μπράβο.... και μην νιώθεις τύψεις, τι είναι 40 ευρώ για μία ψυχή;

Θέλουμε και βίντεο για να χαρούμε με την χαρά σου!!!  :winky:

----------


## antonispahn

Συγχαρητιρια δεν ηταν ευκολη αποφαση, μπραβο

----------


## δημητρα

πολλα μπραβο

----------


## BlackMamba37

40 ευρα μια καρδερινα? Κοτσο σε πιασανε φιλος.....  :Sick0011:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πάρα πολύ καλή πράξη...να θυμάσαι ότι το πουλάκι θα σε ευγνομωνεί...

----------


## Gardelius

*Μπράβο φίλε!!!!!! Ειναι μοναδικό συναίσθημα!!!!!!*

----------


## οδυσσέας

Ακη μπραβο για την πραξη σου. ευχομαι η επομενες καρδερινες σου να ειναι η μαγια για μια δικη σου εκτροφη που θα ζηλευουμε ολοι.




> 40 ευρα μια καρδερινα? Κοτσο σε πιασανε φιλος.....


Μιχαλη ο Ακης ειναι στο βερολινο. 40 ευρο για μειτζορ ειναι μια χαρα. 
αυτες τις καρδερινες πανε κατι λαμογια απο την Ελλαδα τις παιρνουν 40 και τις πουλανε εδω 150+ την μια :winky:

----------


## antonispahn

> Ακη μπραβο για την πραξη σου. ευχομαι η επομενες καρδερινες σου να ειναι η μαγια για μια δικη σου εκτροφη που θα ζηλευουμε ολοι.
> 
> 
> 
> Μιχαλη ο Ακης ειναι στο βερολινο. 40 ευρο για μειτζορ ειναι μια χαρα. 
> αυτες τις καρδερινες πανε κατι λαμογια απο την Ελλαδα τις παιρνουν 40 και τις πουλανε εδω 150+ την μια


Στην αγγλια οι κοινες ξεκινανε απο 50 οι ματζορ απο 100 και πανω!!!

----------


## acerakela

Μπράβο φίλε. Ελπίζω να μην ξαναπιαστεί ποτέ

----------


## arsenakis

να'στε καλα ολοι παιδια.της καρδερινες εδω της βρισκω απο 60 και πανω,αυτον τον βρικα ευκερια 40 ευρο.κοτσο μ'επιασαν επειδη δεν ηταν εκτροφης αυτο και μονο.στην τελικη τυχερο της ηταν να πεσει στα χερια μου,γιατι και γω τυχερο εχω που εχω τοσο αξιους συμβουλους σαν εσας. :Happy0159: αυριο θα υπαρξει βιντεακι,ετσι για να γουσταρετε και 'σεις μαζι μου,σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την δυναμη που μου δινετε αυτη τη στηγμη..και για οσους δεν ξερουν την περιπτωση,ο τυπος που μου την πουλησε περιμενει να του την επιστρεψω και αντ'αυτης θα μου δωση 2 καναρια.αλλα ας τα κρατηση για παρτη του.το ζωντανο θα παει απο 'κει που ηρθε.στη φυση. :Bird1:

----------


## arsenakis

αντωνη να ξερεις οτι συνεβαλες και'συ στην αποφαση μου.οταν μου πες οτι θα την πουλησει αλλου(σε αλλο κορο'ι'δο)να σαι καλα.

----------


## CreCkotiels

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! εκανες μια καλη πραξη.....! ξερω πως νιωθεις...αλλα μην φοβασαι....θα ξερει να επιβιωσει μιας και το σπιτι της ειναι η εξωχη οχι το κλουβι.....!!!το κλουβι γι'αυτην ηταν το προβλημα επιβιωσης.....σε αυτα τα πουλια που τα αιχμαλωτιζουν ορισμενοι...ειναι καλο να τους δινουμε την ελευθερια...!!!!!!! :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:

----------


## Peri27

απλα μπραβο σου!!!  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## arsenakis

χαχαχα θα τρελαθω.τελικα ηταν γραφτο της να την κοπανηση σημερα.με το που την εβγαλα απ'το κλουβι μου φυγε μες'απ τα χερια.μια φωτο προλαβα να βγαλω την ωρα που καθονταν στο μπαλκονι.αντιο Ρικο ωρα σου καλη σ'οποιο κλαδακι και να'σαι τωρα.. :Ashamed0005:

----------


## jk21

εστω και σαν φωτο ,συντομα θα παρει την θεση της εδω  *Απελευθερώσεις ιθαγενών. Η επιστροφή στο πραγματικό τους σπίτι!*

----------


## arsenakis

> εστω και σαν φωτο ,συντομα θα παρει την θεση της εδω  *Απελευθερώσεις ιθαγενών. Η επιστροφή στο πραγματικό τους σπίτι!*


τιμη μου τζιμη.χαιρετησματα στη νεα ζωη..οταν κατεβω κατω θα'ρθω να σε βρω.

----------


## Antigoni87

Μπράβο!!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:  Κάθε, μα κάθε φορά που διαβάζω μια τέτοια ιστορία, θυμάμαι κ ευγνωμονώ τον jk21 αλλά κ όλα τα άλλα παιδιά, που μου άνοιξαν κ εμένα τότε μια για πάντα τα μάτια κ απελευθέρωσα κι εγώ, άπειρη τελείως, μια πιασμένη καρδερίνα!!! Συγκινούμαι...! Να ναι καλά όλοι τους κ να ξέρουν ότι μου άλλαξαν τον τρόπο που βλέπω πολλά πράγματα...
Αυτό το πουλάκι σου θα το θυμάσαι για πάντα με έναν πολύ ιδιαίτερο, μοναδικό τρόπο, θα το δεις... Είναι δεσμός ζωής!

----------


## piranhas2

πολλα μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο Άκη!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## arsenakis

ευχαριστω παιδια να'στε ολοι καλα.και ο ρικος μου ελπειζω να'χει βρει την ακρη του..

----------


## Gardelius

*Θα την βρει ήδη την έχει ,.... Θα κανει και την δικη του* *Ελεύθερη Οικογένεια!!*  :winky:

----------

